# :: ECS Tuning :: Mk5/A3/EOS - ECS Stage V 14" Big Brake Kit !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*ECS Stage 5 Big Brake Kit*
The ECS Stage 5 Big Brake kit for the Volkswagen MKV Jetta/Golf/EOS and Audi A3/S3 chassis features the Porsche six piston Cayenne calipers, ECS Tru-Float 352x32mm directional vane rotor rings, lightweight 7075-T6 aluminum rotor hats and our bracket-less caliper mounting system. This ingeious mounting system allows you to go from stock to high performance stop in a Saturday afternoon with just simple tools.
_Please click on the "learn more" link on our website for detailed technical information._








http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...k5BBK


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Mk5/A3/EOS - ECS Stage V 14" Big Brake Kit !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

i have a question about stage v on a mkiv, will oem bbs rc's clear these brakes with or without spacers?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Mk5/A3/EOS - ECS Stage V 14" Big Brake Kit !!! (evnelson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evnelson* »_i have a question about stage v on a mkiv, will oem bbs rc's clear these brakes with or without spacers?









When we ran the Stage V kit on the R32 using the stock Aristo's (18x7.5 et38), we needed a 10mm spacer to clear the calipers. I believe the size / offsets are the same for the OEM RC's and would suspect you'll need to run a spacer as well. 
Our wheel template will tell you for certain, or possibly someone else that has tried running the same setup on here.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Mk5/A3/EOS - ECS Stage V 14" Big Brake Kit !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning* »_... bracket-less caliper mounting system. This ingenious mounting system allows you to go from stock to high performance stop in a Saturday afternoon with just simple tools.

Oh so this means you remove the oem carrier entirely and mount the 6-pot caliper directly to the spindle as pictured here?








I can't tell from the picture, but are there spacers or sleeves to center the bolts or center the caliper about the rotor? If there are spacers, I guess that would be the "ingenious" thing you're talking about? And if there aren't spacers?











_Modified by phatvw at 12:27 PM 12-27-2006_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Mk5/A3/EOS - ECS Stage V 14" Big Brake Kit !!! (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Oh so this means you remove the oem carrier entirely and mount the 6-pot caliper directly to the spindle as pictured here?

This is correct.

_Quote »_I can't tell from the picture, but are there spacers or sleeves to center the bolts or center the caliper about the rotor? If there are spacers, I guess that would be the "ingenious" thing you're talking about? And if there aren't spacers?









We've designed and developed specific hardware to mount this kit to the spindle.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ianacole (Aug 11, 2003)

Does there come a point with BBK's (front and rear) that the stock master cylinder will not move enough fluid any more?


----------



## ahsieh15 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Mk5/A3/EOS - ECS Stage V 14" Big Brake Kit !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I am also thinking about the same thing since the Porsche Cayenne calipers are much bigger then the stock calipers.


----------



## ahsieh15 (Jun 15, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (ahsieh15)*

Another question is if you upgrade front to bbk (6-pot Cayenne calipers, etc) will you need to upgrade rear "small" single-plate 286mm non-vented disks to a bigger vented system as the one from Golf R32 or new Audi S3 (both have 310mm vented disks - other caliper+carriers) ...??? 
Are there any rear brake conversion kits to vented disks...???


----------



## Vento 3 (May 30, 2000)

*Re: (ck_1.8T)*

does the Stage 5 clear the stock MK5 GTi 17", since 352mm is just 13.9" plus the caliper


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Mk5/A3/EOS - ECS Stage V 14" Big Brake Kit !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Any chance of a kit with just the 2 piece rotor upgrade and keeping the stock caliper?


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Mk5/A3/EOS - ECS Stage V 14" Big Brake Kit !!! (TypeR #126)*

Try ECS. They offer them for the MKV R32.
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...Piece


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Mk5/A3/EOS - ECS Stage V 14" Big Brake Kit !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning - Sales* »_
When we ran the Stage V kit on the R32 using the stock Aristo's (18x7.5 et38), we needed a 10mm spacer to clear the calipers. I believe the size / offsets are the same for the OEM RC's and would suspect you'll need to run a spacer as well. 
Our wheel template will tell you for certain, or possibly someone else that has tried running the same setup on here.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The BBS-RCs designed for MkIV have a 32mm offset (ET=32mm) ... They certainly clear without spacers the big red (Porsche 993tt)-stage III bbk from ECS, which features the fat & chunky 4-pot caliper from 993tt... If it depends just on the thickness of the caliper, I suspect that there is a great chance of clearing the 6-pot Cayenne caliper ...















In any event, in order to be certain, one has to check with the wheel template provided in ECS's page... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Think these would fit a MkV b6 passat?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Mk5/A3/EOS - ECS Stage V 14" Big Brake Kit !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Mk5/A3/EOS - ECS Stage V 14" Big Brake Kit !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

When is Stage II coming out. I believe Stage II is Boxster brake kit


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Mk5/A3/EOS - ECS Stage V 14" Big Brake Kit !!! (EUROBORA8V)*

We have a few other kits in development for the Mk5's, however they will be a little while out before they are released. More updates soon!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Mk5/A3/EOS - ECS Stage V 14" Big Brake Kit !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I am the first in line for some MKV kit (Stage V is a little too much money)


----------

